# Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am posting on by request of Susan from LH GSD. I am looking for an ID# now. They are asking for rescue only because she is an active german shepherd. She is at Chicago Animal Control. Here is the e-mail she received:

[email protected] phone is 312-644-8338 ext.300



Hi Susan,
Shes' 80 lbs. turned out they found a spay scar yesterday. She is 3yrs old and housetrained they turned her in because they were jobless.
Too sad,
Thanks Dotty

Update from Susan:

Marianne, 

I talked with Dotty today. This girl desperately needs out and is very sweet! Good with everyone. Good with other dogs. Not sure about cats. She does have high prey drive but they really like her there. Can you help? She does have an ear infection she is on meds for but who knows it may be allergies and some Solid Gold might just clear her up. Let me know asap otherwise I am going to get her posted on the GSD board.

thx

S


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.

(I have absolutely <u>no</u> experience working as a rescue with shelters, but I am told that Chicago Animal Care and Control is really good to work with; they're very good folks, working <u>very</u> hard to place as many animals as possible into good homes.)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

My current WGSD came from there, then went into his foster home. Apparently they worked OK with White Paws.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

What a pretty girl!!! That ear looks really uncomfortable. Poor baby!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Her name is Mia


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

She is adorable, what a sweet looking girl.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

What a sweet face!

Do we know if she is spayed?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

yes, she is approximately 3 years old and there is a spay scar


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

Please send me a PM if a donation is needed to help an approved rescue help this girl.

Up you go, girl!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

Wow, I wish I was closer!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

Upsy daisy to the first page, darlin'!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

From Susan:

"Also she said she found an option for Mia-she is going to a permanent home via a local rescue so lets keep our fingers crossed it works for her!

Thanks!
Susan
"

However there are several other GSDs that I will post now.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

I was e-mailed 3 additional GSDs at Chicago Animal control. I do not have ID #s so I do not want to post them in their own threads until I do. If anyone is interested in the mean time, here are their pictures:


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*








bump.........


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

I will also donate towards her rescue if a rescue can step up for this girl!!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Here's a bump for the Chicago dogs. 

As I mentioned further upthread, Chicago Animal Care and Control is known to gladly work with reputable rescues. They receive about 30,000 domestic animals each year, and they work very hard to find as many good homes for the animals as possible.

My offer of a donation to an approved rescue is still good, of course; please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

ANy news on this girl?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

The other GSs pictured above aren't on the AC site.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

Dogsaver, I've been told that the Petfinder web site for Chicago Animal Care and Control is sometimes not up to date.

I'm only guessing, of course, but I'd imagine that, with the volume of animals they have to care for (and new ones coming in <u>daily</u>), keeping the web site current might be lower on their list of priorities. I have no doubt that it comes after all the work of taking care of the animals themselves.

Once again, I've never worked or volunteered at CACC; this is only something that I was told.

Anyway, here's a bump for the Chicago dogs.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Chicago, IL - B&T Female needs out!*

Bump!


----------

